# [OT] WWW

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich bin etwas verwirrt. Ich hab aus Versehen eben www und Enter gedrückt und als Seite hat sich microsoft.com geladen. Das ist reproduzierbar. Gibts dafür einen Grund. Als Homepage ist ms.com auch nicht eingetragen. Geht das anderen auch so und wenn ja, weis jemand den Grund?

----------

## makukasutota

Bei mir kommt nur ein:

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Laden von http://www ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten:
> 
> Unbekannter Rechner www

 

Edit: Mein Browser ist Konqueror von KDE 3.2.1.

mfg,

  marc

----------

## Ragin

Unter Mozilla 1.6 komme ich autom. auf www.com.

Was für einen Browser nutzt du denn?

Die Ursache hierfür könnte nämlich eine eingebaute "Domain-Such-Engine" sein.

Sprich: Wird die Domain so nicht gefunden wird autom. versucht ein .com .org usw. anzuhängen und damit einen Erfolg zu erziehlen.

----------

## Birnenpfluecker

Ich lande auch auf www.com mit mozilla.

----------

## Lenz

Mit Firefox läds bei mir auch die Microsoft Page... lol... würde mich auch mal interessieren warum...

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich habs natürlich vergessen zu erwähnen - mein Browser ist Mozilla Firefox. Also bin ich nicht der einzige. Danke Lenz.

----------

## ignatz

Kann das auch bestätigen, benutze auch firefox.

Aber das Wieso würd mich nun auch interessieren...

Grüßle

----------

## phixom

ich vermute darin eine DAU-Funktion. Wer nicht in der Lage ist eine vernüftige URL einzugeben, soll doch bitte zu einem DAU-System wechseln  :Smile: 

Jaja ich weiss, blöder Scherz.

phixom

----------

## utang

Firefox richtet sich nach google.de . Das heisst es wird der erste Treffer von google.de genommen und dorthin verlinkt.

Eine eingabe in der Browserzeile von "www" entspricht dem Suchmuster bei google.de und zum ersten Treffer wird geswitcht.

----------

## zouk

 *jeltsch wrote:*   

> Kann das auch bestätigen, benutze auch firefox.
> 
> Aber das Wieso würd mich nun auch interessieren...
> 
> Grüßle

 

Ganz einfach: bei einem beliebigen Wort (oder Wörtern) führt Firefox eine "I'm feeling lucky"-Suche bei google aus.

gruß

zouk

----------

## Inte

<= Firefox user

Bei mir kommt immer die folgende Seite von Strato:   Bitte benutzen sie nicht die IP Adresse des Servers, sondern immer ww.<Wunschname>.de !! Könnte auch an unserem Proxy liegen.  :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Oh. Interessant. Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

----------

## amne

 *Quote:*   

> The requested URL could not be retrieved
> 
> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www/
> 
> The following error was encountered:
> ...

 

Hat keiner von euch armen Schluckern nen eigenen Proxy?  :Mr. Green: 

Mozilla hat übrigens ne Funktion, die automatisch .com / .net and eingetippte Domains anhängt.

----------

## ruth

hi amne,

doch natürlich hab ich einen eigenen proxy...

und sonst auch noch'n paar... *grins*

du auch??? *lach*

gruss

rootshell

p.s. heut gibst du's mir richtig... *lach*

----------

## amne

Na, ich hab nur meinen eigenen. Hab zwar keine Ahnung, wieviel Download ich mir dadurch effektiv spare und seit dem DSL merkt man auch nicht mehr soviel, zu Modemzeiten war der Seitenaufbau von im Cache des Proxy Servers vorhandenen Seiten schon sehr begünstigt.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

firebird hat auch die gewohnheit gerne auf die wahlkampfseite von george bush zu gehen, weiß nicht mehr bei welcher eingabe, ganz witzig  :Very Happy: 

ich frage mich aber ob diese suchfunktion durch die eingestellte suchmaschine zu beeinflussen ist, also statt google z.b. alltheweb

----------

## thepi

also offensichtlich hat ms ordentlich an google geblecht, damit's bei "www" dort ganz oben erscheint. imo sollte da ja wohl eher w3.org auftauchen ^_^

aber man weiß ja, das sowas bei google nit entscheidend ist - was interessiert schon relevanz, wenn jemand anders mehr bezahlt. der "natürliche" weg aller suchmaschinen   :Rolling Eyes: 

pi~

----------

## sirro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> firebird hat auch die gewohnheit gerne auf die wahlkampfseite von george bush zu gehen, weiß nicht mehr bei welcher eingabe, ganz witzig 

 

"miserable failure"

----------

## Lenz

hehe

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Failure reicht vollkommen aus oder Error war da auch ganz amüsant. Faszinierend, ich hatte das jetzt nur mal über Google gelesen (was jetzt sich ja auf Firebird ummünzen lässt durch die verwendete Suchmaschine).

----------

## Gekko

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   firebird hat auch die gewohnheit gerne auf die wahlkampfseite von george bush zu gehen, weiß nicht mehr bei welcher eingabe, ganz witzig  
> 
> "miserable failure"

 

Ganz einfach, man legt viele Seiten an die viele Links namens miserable failure auf die Bush Seite linken und laesst die search bots eine Zeit lang werken.

Das ganze gibts auch mit voellige Inkompetenz und dem Oesterreichischem Finanzminister Karl Heinz Grasser.

----------

## sOuLjA

Hier in der Schule meldet sich der Webserver, komme dann nur auf den drauf  :Smile: 

----------

## Fibbs

Ist bei mir hier zu Hause nicht anders.

Da ich einen eigenen bind laufen habe, wird www als Hostname (ist ein Alias meines Homeservers) natürlich sauber aufgelöst. Genau so wird es bei Dir in der Schule wohl auch sein...

Schade eigentlich, ich wollte auch mal die MS-Seite sehen  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schade eigentlich, ich wollte auch mal die MS-Seite sehen 

 

Klickst du hier auf dieses spezielle http://www  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lostSoul

Bei Opera kommt http://www.www.com o.O

----------

## noleti

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Fibbs wrote:*   
> 
> Schade eigentlich, ich wollte auch mal die MS-Seite sehen  
> 
> Klickst du hier auf dieses spezielle http://www 

 

ist irgendwie unheimlich   :Shocked: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir kommt immer die folgende Seite von Strato:   Bitte benutzen sie nicht die IP Adresse des Servers, sondern immer ww.<Wunschname>.de !! Könnte auch an unserem Proxy liegen. 
> 
> 

 

Laß mich raten. Du hast als Startseite Deine Homepage eingetragen und die liegt bei Strato? Ich habe als Startseite meine lokale Adresse, die allerdings über meinen Provider aufgelöst wird. Gebe ich www ein, lande ich bei meinem Provider. Und der ist eigentlich eher klein; zumindestens noch kein ernsthafter Konkurrent für microsoft  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   firebird hat auch die gewohnheit gerne auf die wahlkampfseite von george bush zu gehen, weiß nicht mehr bei welcher eingabe, ganz witzig  
> 
> "miserable failure"

 

genau *gg*

----------

## Inte

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Laß mich raten. Du hast als Startseite Deine Homepage eingetragen und die liegt bei Strato?

   :Wink:  Nee! Meine Startseite ist https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=28

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## platinumviper

Trag in /etc/resolv.conf die Domains ein, in denen gesucht werden soll, z.B.:

```
search gentoo.de gentoo.org
```

Diese Reihenfolge gilt dann natürlich nicht nur für den Browser, sondern für alle Programme. Ein ping www geht dann an www.gentoo.de, ein ping forums an forums.gentoo.org, weil es kein forums.gentoo.de gibt. Vor /etc/resolv.conf wird /etc/hosts ausgewertet. Probier mal: 

```
echo 80.190.247.221 www.microsoft.com >> /etc/hosts
```

Kommt auf Firmen-Proxies immer gut an  :Wink: 

 :Twisted Evil:  platinumviper  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

